# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Mise  jour ligne existante sur liste Sharepoint 2010 via form Infopath 2010

## theboss06

Bonjour,

premier post ici, je n'ai pas de trouv mon problme comme ayant dja t trait donc mes excuses si je n'ai pas suffisamment cherch.

J'ai cr une form avec Infopath base sur une liste Sharepoint dja existante. J'arrive  appeler un champ repeating de la liste via un dropdown et ensuite  populer le reste de la form bas sur la valeur rcupre.

Jusque la tout va bien, la data connexion et les rules marchent bien.

J'ai un champ (colonne) COMMENTS dans ma form que je veux faire remplir. En cliquant sur submit, ce champ devrait mettre  jour la colonne COMMENTS de la liste. 

Mais ce qui se passe, c'est qu'une nouvelle ligne se cre. Mon commentaire apparait bien, mais dans une nouvelle ligne donc.

Je pensais que a serait un jeu d'enfant en appliquant une rule set field value  ma textbox et en mettant un filter data du genre:

Set MAIN COMMENTS value to secondary COMMENTS (filter data where secondary ID equal to main ID). Ca marche pour rcuprer les values DANS la form, mais cette option n'est meme pas offerte pour populer la liste Sharepoint.

Help!

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris l'nonc du problme.

Si une nouvelle ligne se cre dans votre liste SharePoint lors de la soumission, c'est que votre rfrence lors de l'enregistrement du champ a change. 
Du coup,  chaque validation, le formulaire rgnre une nouvelle instance et enregistre une nouveau lment dans la bibliothque. 
Si tel est le cas, il suffit d'affecter la rfrence du formulaire  un champ unique. 
Gnralement lorsque l'on cre une connexion d'envoi du formulaire, on l'associe  une valeur fige afin que le formulaire s'enregistre et crase le prcdent  chaque envoi.

Dsol si je n'ai pas bien compris. N'hsitez pas  illustrer votre propos par quelques copies d'cran.

Cordialement.

----------


## theboss06

Bonsoir,

merci de votre rponse. Je vais essayer dtre un peu plus clair:

- Je me sers de ma liste pour crer ma forme.
- Dans cette liste chaque projet a un nom unique. Dans ma form, je cre un dropdown pour donner a l'utilisateur le choix de son projet.
- D'autres champs sont automatiquement renseignes avec les informations du projet slectionn
- Dans ma liste, j'ai cre une colonne COMMENTS. Dans mon formulaire, je cre une text box que j'intitule COMMENTS
- LE but est, en cliquant sur SUBMIT, que ma liste soit mise a jour, mais uniquement la colonne COMMENTS, aligne sur le projet slectionn, sans crer de nouvelle ligne
- Mon problme est de crer la bonne rgle pour mettre a jour la colonne COMMENTS.

Je vous envoie deux screenshots en MP.

Merci!

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Selon moi cela provient du fait que le champ de slection de votre projet (zone de liste droulante) n'est pas mapp sur le champ identifiant de votre liste SharePoint.
Malheureusement, cela n'est pas facile de vous aider sans accs aux lments.
A mon avis, vous devez mapper la valeur interne de votre zone de liste droulante sur le champ "ID" ou "Titre" de la liste SP. Si c'tait le cas, la ligne devrait tre automatiquement mise  jour.

Cordialement.

----------


## theboss06

Bonjour,

quelqu'un pourrait-il comment on fait ce mapping? Je ne sais pas si je dois cliquer droit sur les properties de ma liste droulante, changer le binding (dsl mon logiciel est en anglais) ou autre.

Merci d'avance

Screenshot de la liste deroulante:

http://www.imagebam.com/image/77f769246935592

----------


## theboss06

Pas de volontaires?

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour, dsol j'tais en dplacement toute la semaine, du coup pas trop le temps...

Techniquement, pour rsoudre votre problme il faudrait que l'on puisse disposer de votre modle de liste (mme sans donnes si trop sensible). Pour se faire, il faut cliquer sur "Paramtres de liste" puis "Enregistrer la liste en tant que modle".

Au niveau du mapping, vous avez en effet raison, je parlais de la notion de binding de champ. Il faut prciser dans votre connexion d'envoi un champ permettant  InfoPath de savoir le nom de l'lment  insrer (ou mettre  jour). Il s'agit  priori du champ "Title".

Pour tester, vous pouvez mettre une valeur en dur dans votre champ du formulaire associ au "Title" et vrifier que l'lment s'enregistre dans la liste avec le nom correspondant  votre champ "title".

Cordialement.

----------

